# Cheap Copper In Adelaide?



## BenH (18/4/07)

Does anyone know a source for cheap 1/4' copper tube in Adelaide?


----------



## Rudy (18/4/07)

BenH said:


> Does anyone know a source for cheap 1/4' copper tube in Adelaide?




Polyaire in Gepps Cross is cheap, soft or hard tubing? Soft wall you will need to buy an entire roll, 18m. Hard tubing I think they sell in 6m lengths. I've bought 1m lengths at Home Hardware Dernancourt, a bit dearer that way but still much cheaper than Bunnings!!


----------



## mudsta (18/4/07)

When I purchase copper in Adelaide I go where the tradys go, try REECE plumbing. They have stores in most areas, and prices are cheaper than any hardware store. 

Hope that helps.

Regards,

Mudsta :beerbang:


----------



## Darren (18/4/07)

Rudy said:


> Polyaire in Gepps Cross is cheap, soft or hard tubing? Soft wall you will need to buy an entire roll, 18m. Hard tubing I think they sell in 6m lengths. I've bought 1m lengths at Home Hardware Dernancourt, a bit dearer that way but still much cheaper than Bunnings!!




Wouldn't Bunnings be 10% cheaper?

cheers

Darren


----------



## Rudy (18/4/07)

Darren said:


> Wouldn't Bunnings be 10% cheaper?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Darren




Every copper piece I have bought from Bunnings was dearer, wish I knew that when making my mash tun manifold! The soft 3/8 I bought worked out to $3 per metre when buying an 18m roll trade price at Polyaire. But if Reece is cheap go there, many branches.


----------



## domonsura (18/4/07)

I can do 1/4" for $5/metre inc GST


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (18/4/07)

domonsura said:


> I can do 1/4" for $5/metre inc GST



How much for 1"


----------



## domonsura (18/4/07)

BYB said:


> How much for 1"


 :blink: that would be a good question!
I only stock 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2" as those are the sizes I use and buy in a few rolls at a time. You might be better approaching a plumbing store for that one.
Mind if I ask what you're using 1" for? I'm all curious now! :huh:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (18/4/07)

domonsura said:


> :blink: that would be a good question!
> I only stock 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2" as those are the sizes I use and buy in a few rolls at a time. You might be better approaching a plumbing store for that one.
> Mind if I ask what you're using 1" for? I'm all curious now! :huh:



I am letting the cat out of the bag here. morebeer.com have convoluted copper for sale. I can make something similar or the same as the chillzilla chiller and maybe at a cheaper price. morebeer sell enough in one roll to maybe make two wort chillers. I need 1" copper for the external sheath. The cost of the chillzilla in Australia is bloody exspensive. My father is an x plumber with all the gear needed at home to make one. http://morebeer.com/product.html?product_id=17515 Does this all sound to confusing?
BYB


----------



## Dr Gonzo (18/4/07)

Would hose be a cheaper and easier option?
Iv'e got 9m of hose on this one.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (18/4/07)

Dr Gonzo said:


> Would hose be a cheaper and easier option?
> Iv'e got 9m of hose on this one.
> 
> View attachment 12226



Yeah, I hear what you are saying. But there is something about copper I like. Even if it comes at a cost.  

BYB


----------



## domonsura (18/4/07)

I'll make a phonecall in the morning BYB, but I can anticipate an ugly price. I'll PM you and let you know. Would be interesting to know just for arguments sake anyway


----------



## Brauhaus007 (19/4/07)

I would suggest Parramount Browns would be a good place to start. There on Churchill Rd. extension.


----------



## ausdb (19/4/07)

BYB said:


> I am letting the cat out of the bag here. morebeer.com have convoluted copper for sale. I can make something similar or the same as the chillzilla chiller and maybe at a cheaper price. morebeer sell enough in one roll to maybe make two wort chillers. I need 1" copper for the external sheath. The cost of the chillzilla in Australia is bloody exspensive. My father is an x plumber with all the gear needed at home to make one. http://morebeer.com/product.html?product_id=17515 Does this all sound to confusing?
> BYB



One small problem BYB 1" copper is not readily or cheaply available in soft drawn form which is what you want to be able to coil up to make a chiller. 7/8" is the largest size normally used in refrigeration that is available in soft drawn and is still not cheap. Actually looking at the morebeer site 7/8" is what they use.
http://morebeer.com/product.html?product_id=19533

Polyaire is your best bet for cheap stuff, as far as refrigeration goes it does not seem to be the same quality compared to Aussie made Kembla stuff but for a chiller it is fine.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (19/4/07)

ausdb said:


> One small problem BYB 1" copper is not readily or cheaply available in soft drawn form which is what you want to be able to coil up to make a chiller. 7/8" is the largest size normally used in refrigeration that is available in soft drawn and is still not cheap. Actually looking at the morebeer site 7/8" is what they use.
> http://morebeer.com/product.html?product_id=19533
> 
> Polyaire is your best bet for cheap stuff, as far as refrigeration goes it does not seem to be the same quality compared to Aussie made Kembla stuff but for a chiller it is fine.



mmm, I thought the outer sheath was 1". I may have to revaluate domonsura's PM. The only thing that is a little concerning is trying to slide the 5/8" inside of the 7/8". Because it comes in coil form it could be a pita.(yeah I know I will have to unroll it  ) But I suppose if the manafacturer can do it I should be able to. Better count my penny's and do some sums.May still come out of it with two chillzilla clones for around the $120 each mark.

BYB


----------

